# Synergy 17's free font this month?



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

What was the name of it? I swear I downloaded it but now I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

They are always named S17 and then the month they are offered. So this one is S17 January12.


----------

